# Kitchen Krafts Catalog



## PrincessFiona60

Not sure how I got this catalog, but it looks like a great resource for Cakes, Cookies and candies.  They have just about everything you could possibly need.  They even have a cabinet smoker.

They also have a website:  Home Baking Supplies, Cake Decorating, Candy Making, Home Canning Supplies - Kitchen Krafts


----------



## bakechef

Like I need more places to spend money, lol!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Like I need more places to spend money, lol!



That was my thought when I got the catalog...figured I would spread the joy


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That was my thought when I got the catalog...figured I would spread the joy


 
You are a mean person. You realize that in this edition, they are showing just the Christmas stuff. Then comes Valentines day, St. Patricks, Easter, ect. I am going to have to give my credit cards to Spike to hold and keep out of my reach.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_hehehehehe_


----------

